# Best Suspension Forks for 20" and 24"



## Asmodeus2112 (Jan 4, 2008)

Are the RST Capa's the best, or is there something better out there?


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

The Spinner Grind 2 - 24" is very plush with almost no stiction. The down side to this fork is if you have a fast rider in rough terrain and/or their jumping, this fork bottoms out easy.
The best thing to do for a 24" fork is get an older Sid air fork that also has external rebound adjustment.You will need to come up with an adaptor for the V-brakes or go disc.
Don't worry about the raised front end - its minor. This lets you dail in proper rider sag & the other advantage is weight.
Spinner Grind 2 = 1680 grams.
Sid Race Carbon 80mm travel = 1270 grams.


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

White Bros...money not being a factor


----------



## Demo9 (Nov 20, 2006)

The best fork for the 20" would be the White Brothers RC80. The fork is Air on one side and open bath Rebound on the other side. I had some built for kids DH bikes I am building. White Brothers modified them for me to work with the light weight riders and they now work amazing. I had 5 little guys ages 4-8 shredding Whistler this past summer. Everyone seems to be concerned about the price of the fork. I feel if your little grom can ride twice as long do to the fork actually working, it's worth every penny.


----------



## Asmodeus2112 (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks for the info. Is there anything that makes the SID better than other 80mm air forks, or just that they are attainable for lower cost and light?


----------



## Asmodeus2112 (Jan 4, 2008)

Demo9 said:


> The best fork for the 20" would be the White Brothers RC80. The fork is Air on one side and open bath Rebound on the other side. I had some built for kids DH bikes I am building. White Brothers modified them for me to work with the light weight riders and they now work amazing. I had 5 little guys ages 4-8 shredding Whistler this past summer. Everyone seems to be concerned about the price of the fork. I feel if your little grom can ride twice as long do to the fork actually working, it's worth every penny.


Cool, any pics of the setups?


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

Asmodeus2112 said:


> Thanks for the info. Is there anything that makes the SID better than other 80mm air forks, or just that they are attainable for lower cost and light?


For sure light, I got a Sid race carbon 2006 for $177.00 on Ebay. Sid's are probably the most common older air fork.


----------



## Demo9 (Nov 20, 2006)

Asmodeus2112 said:


> Cool, any pics of the setups?


Here are a few of the 16" bikes a built. I am working on a suspension frame
that is going to change the game for the little guys and girls. 3" travel, 135mm 
spacing, disc tab, air shock with a low stand over.


----------



## Asmodeus2112 (Jan 4, 2008)

Demo9 said:


> Here are a few of the 16" bikes a built. I am working on a suspension frame
> that is going to change the game for the little guys and girls. 3" travel, 135mm
> spacing, disc tab, air shock with a low stand over.


Wow! Those are awesome!


----------



## Asmodeus2112 (Jan 4, 2008)

Anybody used one of these?

SR SUNTOUR Cycling


----------



## SRvancouver13 (Aug 25, 2011)

Hello,
SR Suntour will be offering a newer XCR than the one on the link for 2012. It will have an air cartridge, fixed rebound and lock out. Magnesium lowers and alluminum uppers.The forks details can be seen in the 2012 catalog on our website. Price is yet to be determined.

Those kids bikes are really cool BTW!!!!

Cheers,
Nick


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

Demo9 said:


> Here are a few of the 16" bikes a built. I am working on a suspension frame
> that is going to change the game for the little guys and girls. 3" travel, 135mm
> spacing, disc tab, air shock with a low stand over.


Wow! Great stuff. Tell us more...


----------



## Demo9 (Nov 20, 2006)

SRvancouver13 said:


> Hello,
> SR Suntour will be offering a newer XCR than the one on the link for 2012. It will have an air cartridge, fixed rebound and lock out. Magnesium lowers and alluminum uppers.The forks details can be seen in the 2012 catalog on our website. Price is yet to be determined.
> 
> Are you going to offer this fork in a 20" version? Is it possible to get 80mm of travel out of your 20" fork?


----------



## Demo9 (Nov 20, 2006)

TigWorld said:


> Wow! Great stuff. Tell us more...


Not much more to tell at this point. Engineer is almost done with the drawings. Then onto building the prototypes. The frames will be aluminum, use a Fox Float RL 5.5x1, 135mm spacing, disc tab, I.S.C.G. tab, 2 sets of dropouts, 1 for 16" wheels and 1 for 20" wheels. Pics to come when I'm a little farther along.


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

Anyone tried these 20" spinners?

Spinner Grind Alloy 20 inch Romote Control Fork - White | eBay


----------



## Asmodeus2112 (Jan 4, 2008)

SRvancouver13 said:


> Hello,
> SR Suntour will be offering a newer XCR than the one on the link for 2012. It will have an air cartridge, fixed rebound and lock out. Magnesium lowers and alluminum uppers.The forks details can be seen in the 2012 catalog on our website. Price is yet to be determined.
> 
> Those kids bikes are really cool BTW!!!!
> ...


That would be awesome, when do you think these will be shipping?


----------



## Asmodeus2112 (Jan 4, 2008)

SR SUNTOUR Cycling

This is the one, eh? Looks good.


----------



## Asmodeus2112 (Jan 4, 2008)

SRvancouver13 said:


> Hello,
> SR Suntour will be offering a newer XCR than the one on the link for 2012. It will have an air cartridge, fixed rebound and lock out. Magnesium lowers and alluminum uppers.The forks details can be seen in the 2012 catalog on our website. Price is yet to be determined.
> 
> Those kids bikes are really cool BTW!!!!
> ...


Can you recommend a good e-tailer where we can buy Suntour forks?


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm watching SIDs on Ebay. Light, adjustable from 80-100mm.
I am using discs so I don't have to worry about using a 26 inch wheel fork on 24inch wheels.
As much as I don't mind spending money on my kids, a dedicated 24ich fork seems like a waste when they out grow a 24 inch bike so fast.

I plan to start with the fork at 80mm to help keep the stand over lower then put it back up to 100mm as he grows.


----------



## Asmodeus2112 (Jan 4, 2008)

TwoTone said:


> I'm watching SIDs on Ebay. Light, adjustable from 80-100mm.
> I am using discs so I don't have to worry about using a 26 inch wheel fork on 24inch wheels.
> As much as I don't mind spending money on my kids, a dedicated 24ich fork seems like a waste when they out grow a 24 inch bike so fast.
> 
> I plan to start with the fork at 80mm to help keep the stand over lower then put it back up to 100mm as he grows.


It'll depend on how much the fork is. The POS Suntour on my son's Precal sux very badly, I'm not looking for the best thing ever, but some improvement. If I go the sid route, I'll have to find a really cheap one, which cheap equals beat. Then the cost of the V-Brake adapter, or a new hub/wheel and disc. I have some bb5's in the parts bin, but the reason they are there is because the sucked so bad they were replaced. I hate those bb5's and don't want to mess with them anymore on anyone's bike. At the end of the day, if I could buy a reasonable 24" fork for $100-150 that will be the cheapest/least amount of fiddle way to get the front end improved. My son will probably only be on the 24" for two seasons. If I had some better discs and disc hub in the parts bin I might be thinking differently...


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

Asmodeus2112 said:


> It'll depend on how much the fork is. The POS Suntour on my son's Precal sux very badly, I'm not looking for the best thing ever, but some improvement. If I go the sid route, I'll have to find a really cheap one, which cheap equals beat. Then the cost of the V-Brake adapter, or a new hub/wheel and disc. I have some bb5's in the parts bin, but the reason they are there is because the sucked so bad they were replaced. I hate those bb5's and don't want to mess with them anymore on anyone's bike. At the end of the day, if I could buy a reasonable 24" fork for $100-150 that will be the cheapest/least amount of fiddle way to get the front end improved. My son will probably only be on the 24" for two seasons. If I had some better discs and disc hub in the parts bin I might be thinking differently...


Watch ebay, deals are there. lucky I work from home so I'm always watching. Got Complete BB7 on a buy it now for $60.
I've seen some 63MM sids go cheap since noone wants them. Would be good for the 24inch bike.

Not sure how high this one will go, but NOS
2000 ROCKSHOX SID RACE 63MM / NEW - UNUSED! | eBay


----------



## Demo9 (Nov 20, 2006)

*Found this*

Here is a new spinner that also looks promising. SPINNER IND. CO., LTD. - PRODUCTS. I emailed them to see when they will be available.


----------



## Asmodeus2112 (Jan 4, 2008)

Demo9 said:


> Here is a new spinner that also looks promising. SPINNER IND. CO., LTD. - PRODUCTS. I emailed them to see when they will be available.


Interesting, let us know if you get a response.


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

Demo9 said:


> Here is a new spinner that also looks promising. SPINNER IND. CO., LTD. - PRODUCTS. I emailed them to see when they will be available.


Isn't that the same as the one I provided an ebay link to above? If so, it would appear they are available.


----------



## Asmodeus2112 (Jan 4, 2008)

TigWorld said:


> Isn't that the same as the one I provided an ebay link to above? If so, it would appear they are available.


It's hard to tell. The weights are different, maybe due to the steerer or something. It looks like you can see the decal "Air" just a bit in the picture, but the description doesn't mention what type of spring it has. Dunno.


----------



## Demo9 (Nov 20, 2006)

The fork on ebay is a coil with a lock out. The new spinner air is an air fork with a non adjustable rebound cartridge and lock out.


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

Sounds like a potentially good option. Keep us posted.


----------



## SRvancouver13 (Aug 25, 2011)

The XCR will only be available in a 24' version until we see what sales numbers look like. 

Manufacturing should start late fall/early winter.

SR Suntour forks can be purchased through your local dealer or direct from us.

Best,
Nick


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

SRvancouver13 said:


> The XCR will only be available in a 24' version until we see what sales numbers look like.
> 
> Manufacturing should start late fall/early winter.
> 
> ...


That is too bad. As mentioned for a 24 inch bike you can get away with a 26 inch fork and discs. Not so easy for the 20 inch bikes- that's where we need a good fork.


----------



## boysan1968 (Feb 10, 2011)

Demo9 said:


> Here are a few of the 16" bikes a built. I am working on a suspension frame
> that is going to change the game for the little guys and girls. 3" travel, 135mm
> spacing, disc tab, air shock with a low stand over.


Wow, those are awesome looking little bikes. Can you share the build details (frame, components, etc) with us?


----------



## Asmodeus2112 (Jan 4, 2008)

TwoTone said:


> That is too bad. As mentioned for a 24 inch bike you can get away with a 26 inch fork and discs. Not so easy for the 20 inch bikes- that's where we need a good fork.


Guess the Spinner Air will have to be it for the 20". Too bad there isn't a spinner rep to tell us when/where we can buy them. Spinner website says available after June 2011, but where? China I guess if you are a bike OEM...


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

SRvancouver13 said:


> The XCR will only be available in a 24' version until we see what sales numbers look like.
> 
> Manufacturing should start late fall/early winter.
> 
> ...


You promise? I will postpone getting the 24" for my daughter if I can get a good air fork...

Incredibly annoying that not much is available.


----------



## Asmodeus2112 (Jan 4, 2008)

Axe said:


> You promise? I will postpone getting the 24" for my daughter if I can get a good air fork...
> 
> Incredibly annoying that not much is available.


Let's hope. I would really like to get one of these before the spring racing season starts!


----------



## rideitall (Dec 15, 2005)

bumped just to keep an eye on the great stuff Demo9 is putting together.

Keep us posted Demo9 - we are curious.


----------



## Demo9 (Nov 20, 2006)

rideitall said:


> bumped just to keep an eye on the great stuff Demo9 is putting together.
> 
> Keep us posted Demo9 - we are curious.


Here is a teaser of the Hardtail frame. 
Specs: 135mm spacing
Disc Tab
Drop outs for 16" wheels and 20" wheels
Short chainstays for easy of manualing 
ISCG Mount
1 1/8" steer tube
Low standover

Full Suspension frame has the same specs but with 3" of single pivot travel.


----------



## Rondo (Oct 14, 2011)

Awesome Looking!

Freestyle meets Mountain Bike!

:thumbsup:

How many speeds are we thinking?

Trigger shift?


----------



## Demo9 (Nov 20, 2006)

With the adjustable dropouts you could do a single speed all the way to a 10 speed cassette. Trigger or grip shift. The top tube length is 15.5" with a 8" seat tube length. The main focus for this frame is low stand over and short chain stays.


----------



## bme107 (Jul 23, 2008)

Demo9 said:


> With the adjustable dropouts you could do a single speed all the way to a 10 speed cassette. Trigger or grip shift. The top tube length is 15.5" with a 8" seat tube length. The main focus for this frame is low stand over and short chain stays.


How well is the chain line going to work out with that short of a rear? My son's 20" bike has about a 3" extension in the chain stay yoke area which provides a place to mount the kick stand but I assume it also helps out with the chain angle on the 7spd cassette. Dropping that extension I feel would make 10spd almost impossible on a 20" and sliding the drops in for a 16" would only allow like 4-5spds at best.


----------



## Demo9 (Nov 20, 2006)

bme107 said:


> How well is the chain line going to work out with that short of a rear? My son's 20" bike has about a 3" extension in the chain stay yoke area which provides a place to mount the kick stand but I assume it also helps out with the chain angle on the 7spd cassette. Dropping that extension I feel would make 10spd almost impossible on a 20" and sliding the drops in for a 16" would only allow like 4-5spds at best.


Yes your right the chain line will be an issue with the 16" wheels and possibly the 20" wheels on the Hardtail frame. The hardtail is more of a SS dirt jumper that someone could put gears on if they chose. Both frames are using the same dropouts to keep cost down hence the derailleur hanger on the hardtail. I meant to say the 10spd would work for the full suspension frame using a chain guide due to longer chain stays.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I swapped whatever the crappy fork was that came on my son's GF Precaliber with a Cappa. It's been fine and now that he's outgrown the bike, I bought him a Craigslist GF Tyro in 24". I was going to put a 26" fork on it, since the one on the Tyro is as useless as the one that came on the Precaliber, but I'd buy that Suntour air fork. I want to change it to a threadless headset anyway.


----------



## Asmodeus2112 (Jan 4, 2008)

NYrr496 said:


> I swapped whatever the crappy fork was that came on my son's GF Precaliber with a Cappa. It's been fine and now that he's outgrown the bike, I bought him a Craigslist GF Tyro in 24". I was going to put a 26" fork on it, since the one on the Tyro is as useless as the one that came on the Precaliber, but I'd buy that Suntour air fork. I want to change it to a threadless headset anyway.


Yeah, I want to buy the Suntour air fork as well, not sure if I can wait though...


----------



## Asmodeus2112 (Jan 4, 2008)

Demo9 said:


> Here is a new spinner that also looks promising. SPINNER IND. CO., LTD. - PRODUCTS. I emailed them to see when they will be available.


Did you ever hear back? I'm trying to find these too. I can't wait 6+ months for the Suntour to get into production and work it's way to somewhere that I can actually buy it.


----------



## Demo9 (Nov 20, 2006)

Asmodeus2112 said:


> Did you ever hear back? I'm trying to find these too. I can't wait 6+ months for the Suntour to get into production and work it's way to somewhere that I can actually buy it.


I did a week ago. The process is order a sample 1 20" fork and 1 24" fork. If they look good, then place an order for 50 of each fork. The only problem is it has been a week and I have not received a response as to how to send the money. The total process to get the forks is about 2 months. Once I received the sample forks I was going to post some pics and see if I could generate enough demand before I pulled the trigger. Price will be determined once I have the shipping costs.


----------



## Asmodeus2112 (Jan 4, 2008)

Demo9 said:


> I did a week ago. The process is order a sample 1 20" fork and 1 24" fork. If they look good, then place an order for 50 of each fork. The only problem is it has been a week and I have not received a response as to how to send the money. The total process to get the forks is about 2 months. Once I received the sample forks I was going to post some pics and see if I could generate enough demand before I pulled the trigger. Price will be determined once I have the shipping costs.


Thanks. I sent a request via Alibaba.com and never heard back either. Same initial terms.


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

Asmodeus2112 said:


> Yeah, I want to buy the Suntour air fork as well, not sure if I can wait though...


I did not wait, got the Spark JR 24, as my daughter got big enough for it - with some tweaking of stem, seatpost offset, crankarms length.

Got X-fusion air shock for it. I guess she will have to do with the stock fork.


----------



## Asmodeus2112 (Jan 4, 2008)

Axe said:


> I did not wait, got the Spark JR 24, as my daughter got big enough for it - with some tweaking of stem, seatpost offset, crankarms length.
> 
> Got X-fusion air shock for it. I guess she will have to do with the stock fork.


That's a sweet bike. My son's riding buddy has a 20, and his dad just upgraded to the X-fusion. Made a lot of difference and dropped nearly a pound!


----------



## Asmodeus2112 (Jan 4, 2008)

Can't wait for the 24" air shocks, looking to buy the best thing on the market right now. Spinner Grind? Anyone using one of these care to advise? The only other two choices are the RST Capa and Suntour XCT. I don't want to buy another fork and just get another POC with a different brand though. Current is Suntour M-2035, can't imagine anything could be worse though....


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

Asmodeus2112 said:


> That's a sweet bike. My son's riding buddy has a 20, and his dad just upgraded to the X-fusion. Made a lot of difference and dropped nearly a pound!


Actual weight drop is only about 90g. That steel shock is only ~300 grams - but it has absolutely no damping whatsoever.

I have to order some mounting hardware - the one included is bad. Can not use enduro's needle mounts I think, as it is 12mm vs 1/2" eyelet... Will check.


----------



## Asmodeus2112 (Jan 4, 2008)

Axe said:


> Actual weight drop is only about 90g. That steel shock is only ~300 grams - but it has absolutely no damping whatsoever.
> 
> I have to order some mounting hardware - the one included is bad. Can not use enduro's needle mounts I think, as it is 12mm vs 1/2" eyelet... Will check.


Sorry. I shouldn't quote second hand reported weight losses. He was impressed with the weight difference, and 90 grams is nice, but not a whole lot. His son's Spark is a 20, so maybe not the same hardware. Either way it is a nice upgrade.


----------



## Asmodeus2112 (Jan 4, 2008)

So, I went away and got busy with other things. Figured a few months the SR Suntour fork should be available. Come back, still NOTHING! 

Anyone manage to find one of the various 24" Air forks that are in the 2012 catalogs? I see some of the RST's showing up in de and the UK.


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

Asmodeus2112 said:


> So, I went away and got busy with other things. Figured a few months the SR Suntour fork should be available. Come back, still NOTHING!
> 
> Anyone manage to find one of the various 24" Air forks that are in the 2012 catalogs? I see some of the RST's showing up in de and the UK.


Have not seen anything.


----------



## Asmodeus2112 (Jan 4, 2008)

Still nothing, really unpleasant that some of these parts are not available.


----------



## Asmodeus2112 (Jan 4, 2008)

Well, maybe in Germany. Might have to order from them.

F1RST Air 24" MTB Federgabel schwarz


----------



## Asmodeus2112 (Jan 4, 2008)

Or course they don't have stock yet either...


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

Asmodeus2112 said:


> Still nothing, really unpleasant that some of these parts are not available.


Boooo..

They do not like our children.


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

Damn, people, I need a 24" air fork.

Have seen f1rst air 24" on sale in a bunch of Czech websites. Can't read Czech language.

RST Vidlice RST F1RST Air 24" 11/28,6 60mm (èerná) | Author


----------



## Asmodeus2112 (Jan 4, 2008)

Axe said:


> Damn, people, I need a 24" air fork.
> 
> Have seen f1rst air 24" on sale in a bunch of Czech websites. Can't read Czech language.
> 
> RST Vidlice RST F1RST Air 24" 11/28,6 60mm (èerná) | Author


I've been away from the bikes for a bit, I'll do a search again too.

Frustrating....


----------



## yeti115 (Sep 5, 2008)

Just wanted to share my experience.

Used to have a MRP Rustler / White Brother for my 5-7 years old kid on a Lil Shredder.
For Kids, forget this fork, this just doesn't work as the rider's weight is too low.

Got recently a ProPain First Ride fork : amazing. For little weight, it just works. Build quality is awesome, price is good. Rebound setting is very efficient and the fork works like a charm for the 20 kilos / 24 lbs of my kid.
A great option for your kid's bike.


----------



## backinmysaddle (Jul 27, 2011)

What is the ProPain First Ride fork anyway and where can I see the specs for it?

I see the RST F1RST air fork for $170 on BikeDiscountDE (which I routinely buy from and am amazed at how quickly they deliver). I am thinking of pulling the trigger on that to finish a roughly 21 lb 24" bike for my daughter. Any better pricing to be had for the RST fork?


----------



## yeti115 (Sep 5, 2008)

Go on the propain site and check the Frechdax.
There is not that much spec on their site.
What I can tell you is that it weights around 1.5kg, the rebound setting is very efficient.
80mm travel.
399 Euros and it sounds like no delivery in North America


----------



## kheaton (Feb 20, 2015)

Propain will not ship to the states although there was someone on here that was successful having a Frechdax shipped.

I believe the fork Propain uses is made by Saso. It also looks a lot like the new fork that Brian is using on the Lil'Shredder Prodigy.

Mekkem Industrial INC.


----------



## Spectre (Jan 23, 2004)

Adding our review of the SR Suntour XCR Air fork:

Product Review: 2016 SR Suntour XCR Air 24" Fork ? DIRT MERCHANT BIKES


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

Looks good.


----------



## Sweetness (May 12, 2005)

I Agree with Yeti115's assessment of the white bros rustler fork. 

My son is 6 and riding a Lil Shredder. He's a pretty aggressive little rider, spending multiple days in bike parks, riding camps, and rides with me in Whistler, Squamish, and elsewhere. 

The rustler fork is basically un-usable in it's stock form. The fork was designed for adult recumbent bikes and although it is now marketed as a kid's fork, the return spring is so stiff that once you lower the air pressure to around 30lbs which is what most 4-6 year old kids need, the return spring (which is a coil) sucks the fork down into it's travel and you get no suspension movement. 

Should be an easy fix. Lighter rider, lighter return spring. 

I emailed White Bros about this a few years ago, and they said they were looking into this but had no timeline for a fix. I got impatient and took the fork to Vorsprung suspension services in Whistler. They pulled the fork apart, pulled a big box of springs out, and found one from some other fork that was nice and squishy. They put the fork back together, and since then it feels fantastic. 

That was 2 summers ago. My son now gets almost full travel (80mm?) and the rebound adjustments work very well for his weight. 

I wouldn't go out of my way to buy a Rustler Fork as I don't think you should have to modify a brand new product to make it usable, but anyone who's got one and isn't happy with it should find a suspension tuning outfit and get them to tinker with it. 

There's a new company, Brood bikes, that will hopefully have some new offerings soon.


----------



## CBaron (May 7, 2004)

Spectre said:


> Adding our review of the SR Suntour XCR Air fork:
> 
> Product Review: 2016 SR Suntour XCR Air 24" Fork ? DIRT MERCHANT BIKES
> 
> View attachment 1084813


Do you know axle-to-crown measurement for this fork? Does reducing travel to 63mm with a spacer, reduce A-C length?

Thanks
CJB


----------



## Spectre (Jan 23, 2004)

CBaron said:


> Do you know axle-to-crown measurement for this fork? Does reducing travel to 63mm with a spacer, reduce A-C length?
> 
> Thanks
> CJB


Axle-to-crown length for the Suntour XCR Air 24 fork is 413mm for the fork with 63mm travel and 430mm for 80mm travel.


----------



## Steve-XtC (Feb 7, 2016)

Spectre said:


> Adding our review of the SR Suntour XCR Air fork:
> 
> Product Review: 2016 SR Suntour XCR Air 24" Fork ? DIRT MERCHANT BIKES
> 
> View attachment 1084813


It would be great to have a straight comparison (with the F1rst) but obviously most of us will never have more than one to review ....


----------



## backinmysaddle (Jul 27, 2011)

Steve-XtC said:


> It would be great to have a straight comparison (with the F1rst) but obviously most of us will never have more than one to review ....


I agree. I've been looking at both, as well as the Spinner Grind. Here is the "on paper" comparisons...

F1rst Air specs are here. Price is $168 at current exchange rate. Weight listed at 1690g. Has both disc and vbrake mounts. 60mm travel. Shipping from Germany.

Suntour XCR Air specs are here. price=$175. Weight 1832g. 80mm travel. disc only. US availability (and Seattle for me now less!).

Spinner Grind Comes in both 20" model w 50mm travel and 24" model. Weight 1639/1795g. both disc and vbrake mounts. travel 50mm/63mm. price seems to be comparable to Suntour and F1rst, dependent on shipping.


----------



## Steve-XtC (Feb 7, 2016)

backinmysaddle said:


> I agree. I've been looking at both, as well as the Spinner Grind. Here is the "on paper" comparisons...
> 
> F1rst Air specs are here. Price is $168 at current exchange rate. Weight listed at 1690g. Has both disc and vbrake mounts. 60mm travel. Shipping from Germany.
> 
> ...


Yep, I read all the spec's but it's not a replacement for a real test 

I (well Jnr) ended up with the F1rst attached to a Cannondale Frame largely because I got last years model at a huge discount and it was local to me (UK)... and it already had a mount for rear discs. (I also have a bit of an aversion to Suntour forks but based on a sample size of 1 cheap hybrid set - so not really )

In the end having read all the "24" suspension forks are all rubbish stuff" I wasn't expecting that much .... but I was very pleasantly surprised... at least scale size the 60mm F1rst's on 24's are pretty good compared to my 100mm Fox Factory on 27.5's... (which cost many times more) but really the question is how do they perform compared to the Suntour and Spinner's... with a 50-60lb kid???


----------



## Spectre (Jan 23, 2004)

Steve-XtC said:


> It would be great to have a straight comparison (with the F1rst) but obviously most of us will never have more than one to review ....


I'll consider doing that. It's been lower priority for me compared to other comparison tests that I have in the works as RST forks are just as difficult for me to get as it is for others.


----------



## backinmysaddle (Jul 27, 2011)

I was going to buy one of each and put one on my daughter's 24" and the other on my son's 20" (knowing it would change the geometry a bit) but went out and measured and the 20" has a 1" headtube. Looks like only the RST Capa has 1" steerer option. Any other ideas for that one?

And damn I wanted to go local and buy the Suntour from the DirtMerchant folks who have been so helpful here, but I want to stick with vbrakes on that bike. I had no idea how much of a pain it would be to find a front wheel in 24" that is disc compatible. I am not in the mindset to build up a new wheel right now... Guess I'll play the waiting game with a shipment from Germany for the F1RST that has mounts for the vbrake...


----------



## Steve-XtC (Feb 7, 2016)

Spectre said:


> I'll consider doing that. It's been lower priority for me compared to other comparison tests that I have in the works as RST forks are just as difficult for me to get as it is for others.


It's too late for my choice but I'm sure one of your real life tests (like your tires one) would be really helpful for parents moving over to 24".

Non of it helped by availability!


----------



## GrayJay (May 16, 2011)

backinmysaddle said:


> I was going to buy one of each and put one on my daughter's 24" and the other on my son's 20" (knowing it would change the geometry a bit) but went out and measured and the 20" has a 1" headtube. Looks like only the RST Capa has 1" steerer option. Any other ideas for that one?


DIY conversion of a vintage 1" manitou fork shortened to 20" wheel size;
http://forums.mtbr.com/families-riding-kids/suspension-fork-shortening-932945.html


----------



## backinmysaddle (Jul 27, 2011)

GrayJay said:


> DIY conversion of a vintage 1" manitou fork shortened to 20" wheel size;
> http://forums.mtbr.com/families-riding-kids/suspension-fork-shortening-932945.html


It's a great thread and I came upon it a year ago while plotting out what to do in round 1 of my bike outfitting for the kids. Unfortunately I have a shortage of time and tools, so I am definitely looking for plug and play.

I almost jumped at a 26" SID w carbon crown with the intent to take it to a local fab to have some do-dads fabricated to lower the vbrakes down a bit to fit 24" It was a full pound lighter than any of these options and about the same price. But I am not sure I could get anyone to execute on this correctly and while I have enough engineering know how to design something, I couldn't build it. I'd also love to see my kids on a RS Mag-20, seeing that it was the first suspension fork I had back in the early 1990s ;-)


----------



## backinmysaddle (Jul 27, 2011)

I picked up the RST Capa for my son's 20" bike, needed 1" steerer and vbrake mount so that seemed to be the only easy option. Picked it up for $87 or so at Bikewagon and was planning to open it up and remove a spring to make it more suited for lighter weight riders.

To my surprise it only has a spring on 1 side and it's honestly not a bad spring gauge for a 50lb rider. It boasts 50mm of travel and he seems to get most of that on the drops he did on an obstacle course. But it doesn't drop too much when he's pedaling either. So overall not a bad addition. It has a super heavy steel steerer tube, so I might try to source a piece of titanium (steerer is held in place by bolts). But it is way better than the stock OEM things I see on most 20" bikes, that only have 10mm of travel because they are too heavily sprung for small rider.

I'll weigh the bike with the new fork, it was about 17 lbs when we started, so even adding a few pounds we should still be in good shape. But I do want to try to tweak this fork a bit for weight if I can. It also really made a difference in head tube angle, he has so much more confidence dropping 1-2' off rocks and stumps now with the rise in the front from the fork having a higher crown height. I added some wider bars and this bike really let's him rock out now.

The F1RST air shock for my daughter's 24" bike is in transit now from Germany, am expecting it later this week. BTW, there are some kids at the local riding spot with Spinner forks, so when her F1RST is installed, I will try to get a few of the kids to do a side by side review of the two 24" forks.


----------



## GrayJay (May 16, 2011)

backinmysaddle said:


> I picked up the RST Capa for my son's 20" bike, needed 1" steerer It has a super heavy steel steerer tube, so I might try to source a piece of titanium (steerer is held in place by bolts).


The fork likely has a standard steel steer tube that was designed to withstand aggressive riding by an adult weight rider. You could likely (and safely) replace the thick steel steer tube with a thinner 1" steel (or aluminum) tube that would still accomplish a significant weight reduction and would be much easier to source that a Ti tube. If the bike currently has a quill stem, when you switch the steer tube you could also go to a threadless stem setup that would also help drop weight.


----------



## backinmysaddle (Jul 27, 2011)

GrayJay said:


> The fork likely has a standard steel steer tube that was designed to withstand aggressive riding by an adult weight rider. You could likely (and safely) replace the thick steel steer tube with a thinner 1" steel (or aluminum) tube that would still accomplish a significant weight reduction and would be much easier to source that a Ti tube. If the bike currently has a quill stem, when you switch the steer tube you could also go to a threadless stem setup that would also help drop weight.


Good point, any ideas where i could look for those? I have some local fabricators in the industrial part of town I could try, but would love to find some places I could shop quickly online for suitable material. I was thinking i would look for old 1" RockShox w long-ish steerer and just hacksaw that off and use shim to create tight fit in bolt-on mechanism if the Capa. 
Also, any chance an old school RockShox "1 crown could be swapped in? I mean, not sure if stantion tubes are same diameter, could be trimmed, etc. the steerer, crown and stantions are way heavier than they need to be, lowers are actually pretty decent.


----------



## GrayJay (May 16, 2011)

Old 1990's 1" rockshock used narrower (81mm inside) spacing between the fork legs than the RST crowns I have measured (95mm) so very doubtful you could not put the RST legs onto a RS crown even if they both used 1" diameter stanchions.

I would suggest removing the RST fork steer tube from the crown and determine the exact OD of the existing steer tube and match the new (thinner wall) steer tube to avoid using any spacer shims between the ST and crown. I would suspect that the steer tube should be 1.0" (25.4mm) where it enters the crown but check first. You likely will need to use spacer shims to secure the headset crown race against the new steer tube as the crown race is sized slightly larger to match a thin ring that which is usually brazed over the steer tube.

If you can find a lighter steer tube from another old 1" fork to cut and re-use, it likely will be lighter if you cut-off the bottom end which is usually butted to be much thicker.

Alternatively and even lighter, just find an old cheap junk bike frame with a 1" top tube and cut out a section to re-use as the steer tube. Dont use a nice bike with thinwall butted tubing, an old cheap road bike with strait gauge 1.0mm thick (or more) tubing would probably work well as a kid steer tube. I had just such a piece of tubing harvested from a old dead frame that I was going to use on a 20" manitou fork conversion, it would have saved around 150g from the steer tube but I didnt get around to swapping the steer tube before my kids outgrew the bike.

lf you want to order as new steel tubing, get some 1", 0.049" wall thickness 4130 from aircraft spuce 4130 ALLOY STEEL ROUND SEAMLESS from Aircraft Spruce or from a local welding materials supplier, common stuff.


----------

